# CoCo's Bloodwork shows he has low CPK ????



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got CoCo's bloodwork back and his thyroid is at low normal and his CPK is low at 37. We are taking him to our rescue vet to have them evaluate him and our president said she will put him on thyroid meds. But I was wondering what does the low CPK mean. I will ask them when I take him in but was wondering if anyone would know know. From what I have read online it has to do with muscles but dont understand that. 

He hasnt had any more seizures but I have noticed things like stiffness when he was laying next to me and rolling over to me completly out of it. And lots of twitching when he is sleeping. And when he squats to pee his back legs shake. 

Any ideas?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope it's not an indication of anything serious. All I'm finding regarding a lower than normal CPK, is that it's an indication of alcoholism or arthritis in humans. Maybe he's becoming arthritic?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

No advice but prayers headed your way...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shaky back legs when peeing is a pretty classic sign of pain in the hips/spine.

I don't know about CPK, but CoCo does seem to be showing signs of arthritis.
Low thyroid affects every cell in your body (I've had Graves disease) and could cause some of these symptoms. I hope he improves.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm more familiar with high CPK and associated problems. In humans, high CPK relates to muscle damage and can indicate heart and/or liver problems. My CPK levels have only recently returned to normal levels after being (tremendously) elevated for two years. I lost tremendous amounts of muscle mass and strength. It can also be auto immune related.

I'm not sure if low CPK is actually a problem - sometimes the low indicator just means it's outside of "normal" range: eg - I have low blood pressure, and that's a good thing.

Obviously, it never hurts to ask questions


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Low CPK shouldn't be an issue. It doesn't really indicate anything unless it's high.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Sarah that is good to know. Well that is one less thing to worry about with him. Just now have to get his thyroid rechecked and hopefully his seizure last week was a one time event.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am glad Iowagold could answer your question. It could all be part and parcel to the thyroid as well, as I know it can affect muscle and nerve stimulation.

Hopefully with thyroid meds the issues will go away. 
I too will hope that the seizure was a one-time event, and also related to the low thyroid hormones.

All the best - Kim


----------

